
Teaching science in prisons brings rewards - happy-go-lucky
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/PT.3.4471
======
spodek
Many videos for those interested in learning more --
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bard+prison+ini...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bard+prison+initiative&oq=&gs_l=)
\-- but the big show to watch is Lynn Novick's and Ken Burns's College Behind
Bars -- [https://www.pbs.org/kenburns/college-behind-
bars](https://www.pbs.org/kenburns/college-behind-bars).

------
austincheney
This is such an absolute good.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Indeed, but until it brings money to people who have more than they can spend
now, it won't flourish.

------
RickJWagner
This is truly awesome, and I back it completely.

Having said that, I can't help but imagine it as part of a Batman movie plot,
though.

